# How is life as a carpenter in NZ?



## jay2415 (Aug 16, 2015)

Does Australia pay the trades that much more than NZ does? I'm looking at the economics of moving to both countries with my career in mind, and would like to see if anybody had any personal accounts of how carpenters are paid and can make a living there. Thanks!lane:


----------

